
The Battle of Boca Chica (2014) - wallflower
https://www.texasmonthly.com/politics/the-battle-of-boca-chica/
======
maxeonyx
Every beach in the world has some sort of rare creature, and locals who would
state that fact in pursuit of their agenda. How many space launch sites are
there in the world?? If a space launch site can't be built near some random
beach in Texas, it can't be built anywhere. I hope SpaceX wins this "battle"
\- because while the ecological cause is noble, it's far less noble than the
next step of humanity's venture into space.

~~~
mud_dauber
Pretty interesting comment coming from someone who doesn’t live on BC. Those
people are pissed off. Try a little empathy.

------
SiempreViernes
A bit more up to date reporting:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/02/space-x-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/02/space-
x-texas-village-boca-chica/606382/)

------
pugworthy
Ugh...

> Among other advantages to the Boca Chica site, the Gulf's deep waters offer
> an ideal splashdown zone for when the rockets parachute back to earth.

